# MORE spread Diagrams as requested.



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

This one is an all shell spread with a hail blind. The LZ is in the upper right hand corner which would be about 15 yards away. Notice the sleepers in the middle, for added "realism".








This one is for the people that hunt on ice, a heavy group of sleppers with a few looker, again all being shells.








The picture pretty much explains it all in this one, but the situation is a cool windy day geese are just wanting to sleep or eat.


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

cool man thanks for sharing some new ideas.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yep and more on the way! Im feeling a couple water ones?


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

How far would i put each decoy apart? And my blinds? If i have a goose chair should i just mix it in with the decoys?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ill make a couple for a goose chair and without finishers etc....


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

So where would I put my duck dekes in my goose spread? Should i just mix them in or should I put them off a little bit. Same with my robo should i shut it off when the geese start coming in?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i dont hunt over duck decoys so i coulnt make one for you but those water ones are on the way. But i would mix like 3-6 in with the goose and then have the others varying off by themselves.


----------

